# IOMEGA HD external not recognized [RESOLVED]



## lumiere (Apr 18, 2007)

I have been using an IOMEGA 250 Ext. HD for 4 months with no problems. Today My Computer fails to recognize it.

However System Mech Pro recognizes it and tells me it is fine. Nero recognizes it and Device Manager says it is working fine.

I have tried all(?) the Iomega fixes...different usb cable, uninstalling, etc with no luck.

Any suggestions?

Dell Dimension 4600
XP Pro
80 gb
150 MB ram


----------



## ceri sheeran (May 29, 2006)

*Re: IOMEGA HD external not recognized*

Hi,

Can you hear or feel vibration showing the drive is spinning.

Does the drive has its own power supply

Have you tried the drive on a different computer.

Do you have data on the drive you need to retain.

hth

Ceri


----------



## lumiere (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: IOMEGA HD external not recognized*



ceri sheeran said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you hear or feel vibration showing the drive is spinning. YES
> 
> ...


The IOMEGA EXT H.drive appears ok. In XP if I go START , RUN F:\ I can see the files previously stored on the drive.

Running Sys Mech Pro on IOMEGA drive says NO PROBLEMS DETECTED when running CHECK DISK INTEGRITY. 

But I cannot see it in My Computer and cannot access it.

I do not need the data on the drive, my computer's main drive is accessible. I only use the drive for backup at this time.

_She's a mystery to me_ (U2).


----------



## lumiere (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: IOMEGA HD external not recognized*

Still going around in circles. My Dell desktop will not assign a Drive letter in My Computer but does assign a drive letter elsewhere such as in RUN and DEVICE MANAGER. So I still can not copy to or from the drive.

When I attach the IOMEGA I get the message FOUND NEW HARDWARE

Device Manager says it is working fine.

In XP if I go START , RUN F:\ I can see the files previously stored on the drive.

System Mechanic Pro on IOMEGA drive says NO PROBLEMS DETECTED when running CHECK DISK INTEGRITY.

It is recognized on other computers so IOMEGA support says it is not their problem.

:upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset::upset:


----------



## lumiere (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: IOMEGA HD external not recognized FIX FOUND FINALLY*

GREAT NEWS FIX FOUND

KENB THE CHIEF MODERATOR ON ANOTHER FORUM WWW.HELPWITHPCS.COM SUGGESTED Download TweakUI from here Run it and click on + next to My Computer >highlight Drives If there is one there without a check against it - check it > OK 

IT WORKED. WHY DID NO ONE ELSE COME FORWARD WITH THIS SIMPLE FIX? I TRIED THIS FORUM, DELL, WINDOWS, IOMEGA AND SPENT HOURS WORKING THROUGH ALL THE SUGGESTED FIXES TO NO AVAIL UNTIL I JOINED WWW.HELPWITHPCS.COM

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## olamoree (Mar 13, 2008)

Similar problem. Drive shows up in everything but My Computer. I can go to Drive Management (Vista Home Prem) and it shows it UNmounted and when I mount it it works fine... my question is WHY doesn't it mount it when connecting? I have Toshiba and WD external 2.5 drives and they ALWAYS mount themselves, why not this Iomega? Thanks.


----------

